# Digger needed for help1



## Pascagoula Paul (Aug 2, 2018)

I's am looking for a experinced for digger for digging three excellents sites this fall in Escambia County Florida (Pensacola)  This on land (beside an abandonded RR track. Tracks were taken up beween WW1 & WW11. 
The second on is the boss man's house of which nothing is let, however I have a photo of the house and the rr ine on his property.
The trird digging is of a Navy encampment where no one expected one to be.
I will provid the materiald need for such diggs. the first two digs should start in Oct, providedthe bugs are bad (mosquitoes mailt

Let me hear from you at: chickenbonewill@gmail.com

If from out of town and you need a place to stay, I have plenty of space!

                                                                                           Franc


----------



## CaptainSandune (May 26, 2020)

Hey I am a very experienced digger and can help.


----------

